# blurred vision



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I have blurred vision really bad. I can't see with my glasses sometimes and can't see without them. I feel like I have tunnel vision and this has been getting worse in the last few years. This is one of the worst of my symptoms next to the throat pain. I just read on line that high adrenaline causes blurred vision. Again my tsh was .70....also on meds to calm me down Rivotril after accident of the spinal cord. myoclonic jerks:jumping0047:. lol. I'm wondering if this hasn't been holding me back from going full blowen hyperthyroid? I wish the answers would fall from the heavens......and I could be well again.

Ocean:anim_26:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I have blurred vision really bad. I can't see with my glasses sometimes and can't see without them. I feel like I have tunnel vision and this has been getting worse in the last few years. This is one of the worst of my symptoms next to the throat pain. I just read on line that high adrenaline causes blurred vision. Again my tsh was .70....also on meds to calm me down Rivotril after accident of the spinal cord. myoclonic jerks:jumping0047:. lol. I'm wondering if this hasn't been holding me back from going full blowen hyperthyroid? I wish the answers would fall from the heavens......and I could be well again.
> 
> Ocean:anim_26:


Oh, my gosh!! Ocean Mist!!









It would be a very good idea for you to see a Board Certified Ophthalmologist as this could be tied in to the thyroid disease. Early intervention is essential. Much can be done to stave this off.

http://www.uic.edu/com/eye/LearningAboutVision/EyeFacts/ThyroidEyeDisease.shtml


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/bloodtests.htm

It states a thyroid that is suppressed on here.....what does that mean? Suppressed by what?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/bloodtests.htm
> 
> It states a thyroid that is suppressed on here.....what does that mean? Suppressed by what?


Suppressed by the thyroid's own over production of thyroxine as in hyperthyroid or suppressed by actual thyroxine replacement.

My doc keeps my TSH suppressed with thyroxine replacement because it keeps the antibodies quiet. If you are a cancer patient, the TSH must suppressed also to prevent the return of cancer.

Suppressed means below the normal range as suggested by your lab.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

So are you saying suppressed means to get the thyroid to release less hormone...right?
Then if that is the case back to my questions I have posted before. Can't Rivotril be suppressing my thyroid so I do not become hyperthyroid....Where do you find out a question like that?
Thanks your a sweetheart...
Ocean


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> So are you saying suppressed means to get the thyroid to release less hormone...right?
> Then if that is the case back to my questions I have posted before. Can't Rivotril be suppressing my thyroid so I do not become hyperthyroid....Where do you find out a question like that?
> Thanks your a sweetheart...
> Ocean


Okay; what you are taking is inhibiting TSH release so yes, it is apparently preventing you from having hyper symptoms.

Benzodiazepines inhibit cold-induced thyroid stimulating hormone (also known as TSH or thyrotropin) release.[91] Benzodiazepines acted via micromolar benzodiazepine binding sites as Ca2+ channel blockers and significantly inhibit depolarization

Reference........
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clonazepam

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...b841f1de9f0bdb1f9055c7abecd8c444&searchtype=a

So, you must feel very cold most of the time, do you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> So are you saying suppressed means to get the thyroid to release less hormone...right?
> Then if that is the case back to my questions I have posted before. Can't Rivotril be suppressing my thyroid so I do not become hyperthyroid....Where do you find out a question like that?
> Thanks your a sweetheart...
> Ocean


By keeping the thyroid stimulating hormone inhibited, the thyroid does not secrete the hormones thyroxine and triiodothyronine (T4 and T3 respectively.)

So, as we have just found out, the Rivotril does inhibit the cold induced TSH. This has to do with thermogenics and the mammalian response to cold weather.

I am not sure I have explained this well. If anyone can help out here, have at it.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes I am always cold...I have a heater at the end of my bed to warm up at night...I walk around the house with a blanket. BUT I am 50 and at night I have hot sweats and am soaked at times...I also can't tolerate the hot sun in the summer.
You explained it very well ....so really my blood work means nothing and the worst part about all of this is I can never go off of these meds even a few days...so I have a problem here...


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Let me try.
TSH is thyroid stimulating hormone. It is made in your pituitary and tells your thyroid to make thyroid hormones, which are T4, your body then turns T4 into T3. So, if your thyroid is functioning correctly, when your T4 and T3 are low, your pituitary will make more TSH, telling your thyroid to make more T4 and T3. When your T3 and T4 are low, your pituitary will make more TSH to try to make your thyroid work better.

From what I can understand of the link, the benzo slows the normal release of TSH when it is cold?
If I am understanding this correctly, this means that your thyroid would not be getting the message to make enough T4, making you hypothyroid.

This is all speculation if you have not had lab work done. Have you had a full thyroid panel done? TSH Free T4 Free T3, antibodies? This would tell you if you are hypo or hyper thyroid or normal. If you are hypothyroid because of the benzo, you can take a thyroid replacement med to bring you back to normal.


----------

